
Why 8chan will not be getting Infinity Next - newtfish
https://medium.com/@ItsJoshProbably/why-8chan-will-not-be-getting-infinity-next-d8116d162c7#.2zecdot8e
======
ricardobeat
After reading the first few pages of text, I still have no idea what this is
about other than being related to *chan...

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
8chan is one of the boards full of people too toxic for 4chan, why would
anybody be surprised at this drama.

